# Our Last Additions



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

So, the herd is growing for the last time this year! We saw Little Tots Estate in GA had a lot of kids available from their fall kidding and we decided we just couldn't pass up getting another foundation doe and buck. I originally wanted a polled buck but, my mom wanted the one with the best milking lines. As much as I wanted the polled one I had to agree that you don't milk the horns so for right now milking lines were more important.

Anyway the second is a doe whose mother is one of their finished champion does. Her mom is GCH SM3Pines Jaffa's Xeres 1*M

The first is a buckling. His mother is Little Tots Estate Syringa 3*M 1 x Rs Jr Ch.

And the last little guy is Private from Helmstead Miniatures in Indiana. His mother is Helmstead Minis FF Glamorous and his father is *B Rosasharn MR General B +*S/ DAR 89

Hopefully all the goaties will be shipping out this week from their current homes. All of them are coming in on a plane so everybody pray they have a safe stress free trip!

Oh and I also finally got our website up and running this week! :dance:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

So sweet!! Love the little cream colored one.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you! I'm so excited about the doeling. When I first asked about her the owner had someone interested in her but they hadn't made a final decision yet. I wasn't as impressed with the other doeling so I held out for her and lucky for me they picked another doeling. I can't wait to show her next year!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

The first two just came in!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

love them! they're SOO pretty!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO cute


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks everybody! They're mostly settled now, but we had a time figuring out how to get them to take their bottles. It was not as easy as I thought it would be! They finally took them and drank all their milk. The buck though started bothering the girl and trying to mount her. I know he's not fertile yet, but she was really getting upset about it so we had to put them in cages next to each other for the night. I didn't want him running her around and stressing her out. 

Should I give them some probios? I was told it's good to give to new goats and I give it to all my new guys, but they're only 6 weeks old.. Can they have that?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Great little additions.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

OMG they are so cute!!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats they are very cute


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow I really like them. That doeling is already soooo level and the brisket the buckling is showing is awesome! They're so angular too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe! How adorable!! 
Yes, you can give them Probios  I give it to all my kids at a few days old to give them a little 'boost' in the right direction  it won't hurt them any


----------



## peacelovegoats (Oct 8, 2013)

They are ADORABLE!!! Love them!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw thanks everyone! And thank you for the input on the conformation Scottyhorse!  I was hoping I could get them critiqued but I thought right now since they're still on the tiny side I should wait. 

We decided to name them Isabella and Ferdinand


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Cute names


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you! My mom thought those up.

























And we finally got our last goat! Whoo hoo!


----------

